# Health care in HK



## chrisj14uk (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a question about health care in HK. I'm soon to transfer to HK (Oct 2013) with my employer. My employer will provide 'premium health care' cover (BUPA/AXA), though I'm not sure yet exactly what this includes. My question is whether it's strictly necessary? In the UK the employer also provide such a benefit but I've never bothered with it partly because I haven't had any significant issues, but also because the NHS (National Health Service, govt funded) has been sufficient and avoids the paperwork!

Is there an NHS like system in HK that would be open to an expat, or is it necessary to rely on a private health care insurance?

Thanks
Chris


----------



## jimm1988 (Aug 5, 2013)

yes it in neccesary to take a health insurance plan for your health which will be beneficial for you for your health till you will be alive in this world.


----------

